# Monarch's Nosferatu build up



## revelo (Jan 11, 2007)

Founded on Steven's Hobby site:
http://www2.stevenshobby.com:5641/si/ViewPicture.asp?productid=412881


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow thats nice who did the paintup?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Holy crap Revelo, your second post and you're already my hero. I NEED several Nosferatus. Already have an idea for embelishment.
Dabbler


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the post. Been keeping tabs there to if this was gonna pop up.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Wow!! Looks great!! Can't wait to get one!


Wayne


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL!!!

This one is definite sepia tone paint project fer sure and for those of us who are not very comfortable with painting skin tones and the like....this kit should be a tad easier.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Have we been told a suggested /approximate price on this yet ? Not that it matters much. Also have they taken pre-orders yet ? If so I don't remember if I did or not. DOH !


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Creepy, huh?
- GJS


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Man, if that don't look like an Aurora! Can't wait to get my hands on a couple!

Hunch and Judy


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

AHAAAA Classic Aurora style and base. Only a better likeness than most Auroras! I likes it, yes i do. :thumbsup: Hope they might be available at WF...Otto


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's a great kit, to be sure. Can't wait to stock them in my store, Monster Hobbies!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Has there been anything posted about pre-orders or sales yet, or did I miss them. I want to order. ( gads, I may have already but forgot ??  )


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

any body have a release date on this ? 
hb


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

According to the website Nosferatu should be available in June sometime. The only preorders I have seen are through the link below (stevens) but I have not done much searching yet. Does anyone else have any info?


----------



## gail (Nov 18, 2006)

Not to be a sick in the mud but the arms look off. The cuff is too long for starters and it makes the arms look way too short in relation to the rest of the coat. Check production photos or stills from the film. He could also loose the neck and look much better. Nothing a little putty can't fix. Don't get me wrong, I'm still excited and look forward to picking a few of these up.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,comments are always welcomed by the manufacturers.Could be the angle of the picture taken that gives that impression.Unless I am mistaken,the fingers must reach the crotch level,if you will pardon my french,in order to be considered normal.If not,elongating the arms could would be easy.A cut to the upper arms and forearms,then building on those gaps would be the solution.Easy enough to do.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I have the movie on DVD and I don't see a problem with the kit. The right arm is in foreshortened perspective and the left is crooked at the elbow and wrist, so it looks fine to me.
Just gimme the darned kit(s) !!
Dabbler


----------



## gail (Nov 18, 2006)

The cuffs seem to vary in length depending on the photo I guess. Perhaps two versions of the jacket were used in filming?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Keep in mind this is an early 1920's interpretation of a much earlier fashion style. Back in the days when people ( even wierd Counts, I guess ) kept kerchiefs and other items in their cuffs, their was no central heating and people were wrapped in their clothing to the neck for warmth....Yad yada. yada...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OH, and gail, welcome aboard ! :wave: Five posts and you've already started a controversy, you'll fit right in.
Dabbler


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I can not wait to see what else this guy has planned. If he keeps doing monsters I'll be buying PLENTY!
Hunch and Judy


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks for the info Duck . 
hb


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

The Batman said:


> Creepy, huh?
> - GJS


The figure is creepy, but the paint-up on the base. Someone really dropped the ball there. This type of work can hurt sales.

Bob


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wait until you see the one I'm going to do!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Jeeze, the first really good and new kit in a long time and all it gets is picky picky picky. Gimme a break ! And give Monarch a break. Wait until we get it and do our own takes on it, then POST THEM !
Dabbler


----------



## Troutman2 (Feb 19, 2002)

That picture isn't actually the styrene kit, it's a resin casting of the sculpture. It's what Scott McKillop of Monarch called an "experimental" paint job and pictures of it weren't even supposed to be posted online. He told me he was more surprised than anyone to see that picture in circulation.

I'm gonna buy two. Maybe even three.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

the Dabbler said:


> Jeeze, the first really good and new kit in a long time and all it gets is picky picky picky. Gimme a break ! And give Monarch a break. Wait until we get it and do our own takes on it, then POST THEM !
> Dabbler


I'm giving Monarch _more_ than a break. The last thing a kit company wants is a bad paint-up posted of their soon to be released kit. Sorta the cart before the horse and in this case the horse has a broken leg. If I was Scott, I would get some damage control post hast.

Bob


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Troutman2 said:


> That picture isn't actually the styrene kit, it's a resin casting of the sculpture. It's what Scott McKillop of Monarch called an "experimental" paint job and pictures of it weren't even supposed to be posted online. He told me he was more surprised than anyone to see that picture in circulation.
> 
> I'm gonna buy two. Maybe even three.


For sure I want three myself !!
Now as seen here, this is not even a pic of the actual kit, but an unfinished, unauthorized, bootleg, pic from someone else's site. Let's put the pistols back in the holsters and stand down from complaints 'til we find something else worthwhile to feud about.
.44 mag. Dabbler


----------



## Troutman2 (Feb 19, 2002)

I'm glad to see we're in agreement about buying them up. Just for the record, Scott does know who did this paint-up, he just didn't expect the picture to be circulated. And really, the figure itself looks good.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I am anxious to get a few of these as well. I think the kit looks good from the photo I have seen posted of the test shot on one of the other sites. The detail of the head and face looks real good. It did not look as if a replacement head would be necessary by any means (like some of the PL stuff). I like a lot of things about this kit so far....the stance being well done also. The base looks as if it could easily be expanded. I have a feeling all of us monster fans are gonna have fun with this one. Doubly anxious to see what the Ghost of Castle Mare looks like.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Dittos on that Duck, especially if the Count's base is without the window shown previously, it frees it up for other ideas. If the window's there, just as well. Plus I'm way curious about the "Ghost", and the "new" Hyde.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

the Dabbler said:


> Dittos on that Duck, especially if the Count's base is without the window shown previously, it frees it up for other ideas. If the window's there, just as well. Plus I'm way curious about the "Ghost", and the "new" Hyde.


He's doing a new Hyde also? Must have missed that one.
Really looking forward to all these new styrene sculpts.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Was the "ghost" really a model he's bringing out, or just someone's idea of a joke as previously posted?


----------



## Troutman2 (Feb 19, 2002)

The "Ghost" really is planned. Jeff Yagher is a fan of the Forgotten Prisoner, so I'm anxious to see what he does with this new "Castel Mare" character.

Monarch has never said anything about a Hyde kit. Moebius is repopping the Aurora Hyde.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Was the "ghost" really a model he's bringing out, or just someone's idea of a joke as previously posted?


It's a reality. My mock up of Casper was the joke.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

You know you're in trouble when you have to _*explain*_ the jokes to the audience.

- GJS : ^ )


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok, I wasn't sure if the joke was the entire thing, or just the "Casper" portion. ThanX for clearing up that it was only a "Half Joke".


----------



## gail (Nov 18, 2006)

Perhaps the 'Ghost' will be a figure kit molded in clear or glow in the dark plastic? That would be fun.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmmmm, how do you paint a 'ghost' ? Something with mineral SPIRITS ? Just a spray MIST ?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> Hmmmm, how do you paint a 'ghost' ? Something with mineral SPIRITS ? Just a spray MIST ?


Make sure you use the proper SHADE, and that your colors are in the proper SPECTRE-um.

ouch


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, you could always do what I did on my Dracula figure - apply a wash of very light grey acrylic paint onto the glow plastic. In the daylight, it will look a bit colour depleated, but at night, all the detail will come out as the glow plastic will make the grey look black.


----------

